# RITUCCIAAAAAA



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

dolcetto o scherzetto?????


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> dolcetto o scherzetto?????


sono triste.
due etti di pasta stasera


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> sono triste.
> due etti di pasta stasera


 
cacchio... conditi con cosa?


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cacchio... conditi con cosa?


panna e spek


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

e anche un pezzo di pizza.
e adesso?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e anche un pezzo di pizza.
> e adesso?


usti... ma sei in debito calorico o sei in credito di amore?
spiattella, che ci siamo qua noi...


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> usti... ma sei in debito calorico o sei in credito di amore?
> spiattella, che ci siamo qua noi...


mi mangio il terzo cioccolatino


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mi mangio il terzo cioccolatino


quarto.
fermatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> quarto.
> fermatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ok, quinto e poi basta


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, quinto e poi basta


sesto e non ne parliamo più..


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

almeno c'è scritto che sono fatti senza grassi idrogenati


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> almeno c'è scritto che sono fatti senza grassi idrogenati


ma, sembra che mi sia fermata.
 da internet:

La maggior parte della gente tuttavia concorda su un fatto: una volta che si assaggia il *cioccolato* è difficile smettere di mangiarlo. Vi sono teorie in base alle quali questo desiderio sarebbe dovuto a sostanze fisiologicamente attive che si trovano nel *cioccolato*.
Si pensa, ad esempio, che la feniletilamina imiti l’*ormone* che viene rilasciato quando si è innamorati, mentre le anadamidi si legano agli stessi recettori del cervello a cui si lega la marijuana. Il *cioccolato* stimola inoltre il rilascio delle endorfine, i tranquillanti naturali dell’organismo.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> dolcetto o scherzetto?????


ecco, è colpa tua... dolcetti


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma, sembra che mi sia fermata.
> da internet:
> 
> La maggior parte della gente tuttavia concorda su un fatto: una volta che si assaggia il *cioccolato* è difficile smettere di mangiarlo. Vi sono teorie in base alle quali questo desiderio sarebbe dovuto a sostanze fisiologicamente attive che si trovano nel *cioccolato*.
> Si pensa, ad esempio, che la feniletilamina imiti l’*ormone* che viene rilasciato quando si è innamorati, mentre le anadamidi si legano agli stessi recettori del cervello a cui si lega la marijuana. Il *cioccolato* stimola inoltre il rilascio delle endorfine, i tranquillanti naturali dell’organismo.


che qualcuno mi spieghi allora perché io vado in delirio solo per gli odori e i sapori salati.
ecco, alla marijuna ho detto no, ma per altri motivi... ma del cioccolato, giuro, non sento la mancanza...

Rita, fatti ancora un cioccolatino, ma con domani stop. un bel prosecchino o due, alla faccia di Bas e via andare...
ti bacio.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che qualcuno mi spieghi allora perché io vado in delirio solo per gli odori e i sapori salati.
> ecco, alla marijuna ho detto no, ma per altri motivi... ma del cioccolato, giuro, non sento la mancanza...
> 
> Rita, fatti ancora un cioccolatino, ma con domani stop. un bel prosecchino o due, alla faccia di Bas e via andare...
> ti bacio.


mi ero fermata...
ma se proochi... via ancora uno
adesso vado nel confessionale e conto


----------



## Rebecca (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mi ero fermata...
> ma se proochi... via ancora uno
> adesso vado nel confessionale e conto


anzi nel rifugio peccatorum


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> anzi nel rifugio peccatorum


arrivo.


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sono triste di nuovo.

i miei genitori sono incavolati con me e non mi parlano (proprio ora che ci sono sti due giorni di festa). 
ho fatto lavori a casa e sono al verde. fino alla fine di novembre posso contare su 200 euro. 
ho finito i cioccolatini.

sono triste.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> sono triste di nuovo.
> 
> i miei genitori sono incavolati con me e non mi parlano (proprio ora che ci sono sti due giorni di festa).
> ho fatto lavori a casa e sono al verde. fino alla fine di novembre posso contare su 200 euro.
> ...


 
come mai non ti parlano??possibile che a 36 anni ti trattino ancora come una ragazzina?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

ho trovato un cioccolatino in fondo al cassetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ora so che andrà tutto bene, e arriverò anche alla fine del mese. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sarà anche la volta buona che smetto di fumare


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> come mai non ti parlano??possibile che a 36 anni ti trattino ancora come una ragazzina?


38, prego!


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> 38, prego!


 
ecco appunto..pure peggio!


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> 38, prego!


Mi sono chiusa fuori casa
= sono una irresponsabile
= mi tratteranno come una pezza da piedi per almeno una settimana


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi sono chiusa fuori casa
> = sono una irresponsabile
> = mi tratteranno come una pezza da piedi per almeno una settimana


 
???H("()

e per questo non ti parlano??


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi sono chiusa fuori casa
> = sono una irresponsabile
> = mi tratteranno come una pezza da piedi per almeno una settimana


minchia che palle sté cose..........


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ???H("()
> 
> e per questo non ti parlano??


vedessi la faccia di mia madre quando ieri sera sono andata a prendere la copia delle chiavi a casa loro... non mi ha fatta entrare, mi ha passato le chiavi fuori dalla porta e non mi ha nemmeno salutata. faccia da mastino. mancava solo la bava. mio padre non condivide, ma se il mastino è incavolato, non osa chiamarmi per paura di essere sbranato


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> vedessi la faccia di mia madre quando ieri sera sono andata a prendere la copia delle chiavi a casa loro... non mi ha fatta entrare, mi ha passato le chiavi fuori dalla porta e non mi ha nemmeno salutata. faccia da mastino. mancava solo la bava. mio padre non condivide, ma se il mastino è incavolato, non osa chiamarmi per paura di essere sbranato








e questo incattivimento secondo te da cos'é dovuto????

anche mio padre é così, mia mamma invece e tutta un'altra persona.....

ma una bella "museruola"?
dai Rita non credo che a lei non sia mai capitato.....


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> vedessi la faccia di mia madre quando ieri sera sono andata a prendere la copia delle chiavi a casa loro... non mi ha fatta entrare, mi ha passato le chiavi fuori dalla porta e non mi ha nemmeno salutata. faccia da mastino. mancava solo la bava. mio padre non condivide, ma se il mastino è incavolato, non osa chiamarmi per paura di essere sbranato


 
loro possono reagire come vogliono..e pensare quello che vogliono
tu non devi lasciarti condizionare dal loro giudizio
lo so..sembra facile...ma ti sembra un buon motivo per strafogarti di dolci??
così dimostri loro che hanno ragione, che sei la bimba cattiva che ha bisogno di punizioni per crescere....

ma dai su reagisci...vai fuori a farti una bella corsetta!!c'è un sole splendido


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e questo incattivimento secondo te da cos'é dovuto????
> 
> anche mio padre é così, mia mamma invece e tutta un'altra persona.....
> 
> ...


quando mia madre sbaglia, ha _sempre un valido motivo_, è sempre _colpa di qualcun altro._ Se brucia l'arrosto è colpa di mio padre che non ha voluto cambiare il forno. Se si chiude fuori casa è colpa di mio padre che non ha capito che doveva prendere lui le chiavi. Se rovescia un bicchiere è colpa di mio padre che lo ha messo in un posto sbagliato. Se fa una botta alla macchina è colpa di mio padre che la fa innservosire. Se è obesa è colpa di mio padre che la fa mangiare. Basta?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> loro possono reagire come vogliono..e pensare quello che vogliono
> tu non devi lasciarti condizionare dal loro giudizio
> lo so..sembra facile...ma ti sembra un buon motivo per strafogarti di dolci??
> così dimostri loro che hanno ragione, che sei la bimba cattiva che ha bisogno di punizioni per crescere....
> ...


No, ho imparato ad aginarli.
E' che oggi ero un po' preoccupata di mio per la storia dei soldi e magari avevo bisogno un po' dellla mia famiglia. Comunque ora mi faccio una bella dormita, poi sistemo un po', poi mi sistemo io e via... si esce. Magari Bas esce.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> No, ho imparato ad aginarli.
> E' che oggi ero un po' preoccupata di mio per la storia dei soldi e magari avevo bisogno un po' dellla mia famiglia. Comunque ora mi faccio una bella dormita, poi sistemo un po', poi mi sistemo io e via... si esce. Magari Bas esce.


 
ottimo!io invece vado in palestra

un abbraccione a tutti...o quasi a tutti..


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> quando mia madre sbaglia, ha _sempre un valido motivo_, è sempre _colpa di qualcun altro._ Se brucia l'arrosto è colpa di mio padre che non ha voluto cambiare il forno. Se si chiude fuori casa è colpa di mio padre che non ha capito che doveva prendere lui le chiavi. Se rovescia un bicchiere è colpa di mio padre che lo ha messo in un posto sbagliato. Se fa una botta alla macchina è colpa di mio padre che la fa innservosire. Se è obesa è colpa di mio padre che la fa mangiare. Basta?


.......e avanza......stessa "pasta" di mio padre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che é un piccolo Dio in terra e
tutti gli altri dei poveri dementi........

Rituccia.......credo non ci sia consiglio che tenga.....
con tua mamma é una partita persa prima di incominciare..
però tuo papà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




potrebbe essere diverso.....ma si sa.....questo é per il quieto vivere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che devi farci Rita.......l'unica cosa é cercare di non prendertela!!!



Ma _lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_dov'é in questi giorni??


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ottimo!io invece vado in palestra
> 
> un abbraccione a tutti...o quasi a tutti..
















    Buona ginnastica!


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ottimo!io invece vado in palestra
> 
> un abbraccione a tutti...o quasi a tutti..


buoni esercizi cara!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> .......e avanza......stessa "pasta" di mio padre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh, lo so che è una partita persa in partenza. E' una guerra che si vince non giocandola. Nucleare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .  Me ne sono fatta una ragione. Sono andata a vivere da sola apposta.

_Lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_l'altroieri ci siamo visti, ieri era via, a "parentame", oggi spero si faccia vivo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che è una partita persa in partenza. E' una guerra che si vince non giocandola. Nucleare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e com'é andata????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma se non ti chiama lui tu non lo chiami???
io non ho capito bene queste tue tattiche eh.....perdonami


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e com'é andata????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' passato da me la sera tardi, è rimasto un tre quarti d'ora, mi ha raccontato dell'ospedale dove è andato a farsi ritarare la terapia, mi ha detto che non stava bene, mi ha chiesto 20mila cose di me, mi ha fatto tante coccole, mi ha detto buonanotte amore.
Dici che lo chiamo?
Non divento assillante?


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E' passato da me la sera tardi, è rimasto un tre quarti d'ora, mi ha raccontato dell'ospedale dove è andato a farsi ritarare la terapia, mi ha detto che non stava bene, mi ha chiesto 20mila cose di me, mi ha fatto tante coccole, mi ha detto buonanotte amore.
> Dici che lo chiamo?
> Non divento assillante?


ma Rita......é stato così carino!!! 
io lo chiamerei.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusa eh, a te fa piacere che lui ti cerchi?
credo anche a lui!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




certo se tra ieri e oggi l'hai chiamato 80 volte no!!


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma Rita......é stato così carino!!!
> io lo chiamerei....
> 
> 
> ...


ma ieri speravo di vederlo, invece mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che sarebbe rientrato in città tardi. gli ho risposto che va bene e buona serata. ma adesso tocca a lui, no?


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma ieri speravo di vederlo, invece mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che sarebbe rientrato in città tardi. gli ho risposto che va bene e buona serata. ma adesso tocca a lui, no?


 
ma "sperando" l'hai chiamato  oppure dalla sera prima é stato
lui a farsi vivo con l'sms??


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma "sperando" l'hai chiamato oppure dalla sera prima é stato
> lui a farsi vivo con l'sms??


è stato lui a farsi vivo.


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma "sperando" l'hai chiamato oppure dalla sera prima é stato
> lui a farsi vivo con l'sms??


la sera prima mi aveva detto che cu si poteva vedere la sera dopo, quando tornava. ha avvisato che non ce la faceva.


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> è stato lui a farsi vivo.


 





e allora chiamalo!!!!!!!!!!!!

anzi, fai una bella cosa......tagliando la testa al toro......
(povero toro!!!)

mandagli un sms anche tu, così siete pari!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






secondo me ti risponde entro i 3 / 5 minuti


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la sera prima mi aveva detto che cu si poteva vedere la sera dopo, quando tornava. ha avvisato che non ce la faceva.


 
puoi scrivergli qualcosa tipo.......io stasera sono libera


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> puoi scrivergli qualcosa tipo.......io stasera sono libera


no, di solito risponde dopo 40-50 minuti percgè non fa come me che vivo attaccata al telefono...


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no, di solito risponde dopo 40-50 minuti percgè non fa come me che vivo attaccata al telefono...


.........non lo stai cagando......secondo me il telefono ce l'ha lì vicino


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> .........non lo stai cagando......secondo me il telefono ce l'ha lì vicino


ma come fai a dire una cosa del genere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è stato lui a bidonarmi ieri, io gli ho risposto va bene e baci.


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma come fai a dire una cosa del genere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la probabilità che l'abbia fatto di proposito perché non ti sei fatta sentire ieri
l'hai valutata???


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> la probabilità che l'abbia fatto di proposito perché non ti sei fatta sentire ieri
> l'hai valutata???













*lunedì* lo chiamo io e mi dice che sta male.

*martedì* mi diche che è in ospedale e gli mando un sacco di sms, poi la sera mi chiama

*mercoledì* (l'altro ieri) l'ho invitato per l'apertitivo, IO. lui ha visto il messaggio a sera tardi, mi ha chiesto dove fossi, glo ho risposto a casa e se voleva passare. lui è passato, è stato dolcissimo, mi ha detto che ci saremmo visti la sera dopo al suo ritorno e a che ora poteva chiamarmi e io gli ho detto quando vuoi, quando sei per strada di ritorno chiamami e ti dico dove sono.

*giovedì*, ieri, alle quattro di pomeriggio dice via sms che farà tardi e io rispondo con baci.

Non mi pare nè di averlo assillato, nè di averlo trascurato!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma ieri speravo di vederlo, invece mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che sarebbe rientrato in città tardi. gli ho risposto che va bene e buona serata. ma adesso tocca a lui, no?


 
ma porco zio... che casino di uomo ti sei scelta?
senti, Rita, bella e basta, va bene che sei onesta ad oltranza, va bene che lui ti piace... ma porco zio ancora... perché non corri il rischio di tenere spento il tel per un paio di sere?
scusa se te lo dico, ma lo stai abituando male anche questo...

per esempio, stasera mandagli un sms del tipo: sono ad una festa. prima dell'alba mi sa che non sarò libera... sai com'è... firmato  Enzo.















no, dai scherzo. so che ci tieni. ma uno scago, a gente così, ogni tanto fa bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *lunedì* lo chiamo io e mi dice che sta male.
> 
> *martedì* mi diche che è in ospedale e gli mando un sacco di sms, poi la sera mi chiama
> 
> ...


e non ci siamo.
intanto tu sei partita male... nel senso che gli riveli, con il tuo modo di fare, che stai in ansia per lui.. male, molto male...
ogni tanto fatti venire quell'aria svagata da finta tonta... per la serie: non ho visto la tua chiamata o il tuo sms, avevo il tel scarico dopo una lunga chiamata... dai scusami, domani ti chiamo. poi non lo chiami però, eh...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

ma perchè?
e poi non è che avesse un po' di febbre e via. era una roba seria. dai!
perchè dobbiamo avere rapporti in cui facciamo a finta che le persone non ci interessino?
non è meglio scartare le persone che si comportano così?


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> e poi non è che avesse un po' di febbre e via. era una roba seria. dai!
> perchè dobbiamo avere rapporti in cui facciamo a finta che le persone non ci interessino?
> non è meglio scartare le persone che si comportano così?


 
RITAAAAA APPUNTO!!!!!!!!
mandagli stò messaggio dai su!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché non corri il rischio di *tenere spento il tel* per un paio di sere?
> scusa se te lo dico, ma lo stai abituando male anche questo...


Chi mi piglia per francese



sfigatta ha detto:


> RITAAAAA APPUNTO!!!!!!!!
> *mandagli stò messaggio* dai su!!!!!!


chi mi piglia per spagnola....

Che confusion....


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Chi mi piglia per francese
> 
> 
> chi mi piglia per spagnola....
> ...


 







tu VUOI che ti CHIAMI lui.......ho capito........


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tu vorresti che ti chiamasse lui.......ho capito........


no a me va bene anche chiamarlo...
ma mi dite che non si fa....


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> e poi non è che avesse un po' di febbre e via. era una roba seria. dai!
> perchè dobbiamo avere rapporti in cui facciamo a finta che le persone non ci interessino?
> non è meglio scartare le persone che si comportano così?


ma non è questo, dai Rita... lo sai anche te...
è che tu dai tutto il buono che hai a fondo perso...
ora, se a te sta bene continuare a farti male, illudendoti che un altro capisca la bella persona che sei, per volere divino, allora continua così come fai..
permettimi però di dirti che se continui così ti farai ancora male...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è questo, dai Rita... lo sai anche te...
> è che tu dai tutto il buono che hai a fondo perso...
> ora, se a te sta bene continuare a farti male, illudendoti che un altro capisca la bella persona che sei, per volere divino, allora continua così come fai..
> permettimi però di dirti che se continui così ti farai ancora male...


e allora se ne deve accorgere trattandolo male?
io non c'ho il libretto delle istruzioni.
quella volta che lo davano via io stavo distratta.


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no a me va bene anche chiamarlo...
> ma mi dite che non si fa....


 
io non l'ho detto mai......

però mi stà venendo il dubbio che Anna abbia ragione
visto le mazzate che ho preso.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non so.......

........ma nonostante tutto io lo chiamerei lo stesso


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e allora se ne deve accorgere trattandolo male?
> io non c'ho il libretto delle istruzioni.
> quella volta che lo davano via io stavo distratta.


anch'io non ero in fila........

Rita, eravamo a fare l'aperitivo io e te mi sa!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita, stai tranquilla, rilassati... Se è interessato si farà sentire lui...
E poi gli uomini vanno tenuti un pò sulla corda...
Altrimenti che gusto c'è?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io non l'ho detto mai......
> 
> però mi stà venendo il dubbio che Anna abbia ragione
> visto le mazzate che ho preso....
> ...


Però io ho sempre cercato di fare quello che dice anna. Perchè ho sempre avuto la paura folle di essere invadente, assillante. Quindi ho sempre dosato molto... E io questa volta non volevo avere questa paura!


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rita, stai tranquilla, rilassati... Se è interessato si farà sentire lui...
> E poi gli uomini vanno tenuti un pò sulla corda...
> Altrimenti che gusto c'è?


sì ma io c'ho un'età...
insomma ho bisogno del mio restauro,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 del mio fondotinta, della piega... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non posso star sempre lì a restaurarmi a vuoto... se poi lo vedo bene, se no mi son restaurata per niente... per stare a casa... non è peggio star lì pronte a veder se mi chiama che non decidere un po' io?
oddio che cose orribili che vado dicendo...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> sì ma io c'ho un'età...
> insomma ho bisogno del mio restauro,
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti, se si fa sentire in tempo per darti la possibilità di farti bella con calma ok, altrimenti quando ti chiama tardi o ti dice che sta arrivando gli dici che hai un impegno. Non è mica giusto che tu stia lì ad aspettare che lui si faccia vivo per poi scattare sull'attenti!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e allora se ne deve accorgere trattandolo male?
> io non c'ho il libretto delle istruzioni.
> quella volta che lo davano via io stavo distratta.


trattandolo male...?
ma cosa dici...
non hai capito... non è trattarlo male, ma fargli capire che RITA bella ha una vita sua, indipendentemente dai suoi sms e dalla sua presenza.
ma non lo devi fare per lui... ma perché tu, Rita, hai una vita tua... e lui lo deve sapere.
tu non sai... ma non c'è niente di più sconvolgente, per un uomo intrippato, che sapere che,oltre a lui, la donna che gli piace, ha una sua vita... Amici, interessi, ecc ecc ecc ecc.
io vorrei sapere perché, ma perchéééééééé ti fai tanti problemi...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se si fa sentire in tempo per darti la possibilità di farti bella con calma ok, altrimenti quando ti chiama tardi o ti dice che sta arrivando gli dici che hai un impegno. Non è mica giusto che tu stia lì ad aspettare che lui si faccia vivo per poi scattare sull'attenti!


già... a me fa male che lei lo faccia con la bontà che la contraddistingue..
lei è buona e leale di default...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> trattandolo male...?
> ma cosa dici...
> non hai capito... non è trattarlo male, ma fargli capire che RITA bella ha una vita sua, indipendentemente dai suoi sms e dalla sua presenza.
> ma non lo devi fare per lui... ma perché tu, Rita, hai una vita tua... e lui lo deve sapere.
> ...


beh, martedì  mi  ha chiamata e io ero alla MIA di riunione.
mercoledì, quando non mi ha risposto sono uscita con gli amici (di cui uno forse è un po' geloso, parlo di narcy) e quando tardi mi ha raggiunta mi ha chiesto e io glielo ho detto...


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> trattandolo male...?
> ma cosa dici...
> non hai capito... non è trattarlo male, ma fargli capire che RITA bella ha una vita sua, indipendentemente dai suoi sms e dalla sua presenza.
> ma non lo devi fare per lui... ma perché tu, Rita, hai una vita tua... e lui lo deve sapere.
> ...


 




*prendo nota eh!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già... a me fa male che lei lo faccia con la bontà che la contraddistingue..
> lei è buona e leale di default...


 
beh, quando voglio so essere anche parecchio stronza...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già... a me fa male che lei lo faccia con la bontà che la contraddistingue..
> lei è buona e leale di default...


Essere buone ok, ma fesse no!
Si dà e si riceve, in giusto equilibrio, lui non deve essere il metro in base al quale Rita organizza la sua vita!
Rita fallo penare per un pò, vedrai come si mette in regola!
E se non si mette in regola, meglio perderlo!


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Essere buone ok, ma fesse no!
> Si dà e si riceve, in giusto equilibrio, lui non deve essere il metro in base al quale Rita organizza la sua vita!
> Rita *fallo penare per un pò, vedrai come si mette in regola!*
> *E se non si mette in regola, meglio perderlo![/*quote]


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se si fa sentire in tempo per darti la possibilità di farti bella con calma ok, altrimenti quando ti chiama tardi o ti dice che sta arrivando gli dici che hai un impegno. Non è mica giusto che tu stia lì ad aspettare che lui si faccia vivo per poi scattare sull'attenti!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, quando voglio so essere anche parecchio stronza...


lo spero...

PS: senti ma... me lo daresti il numero del tizio di: ti bacio?
no. è che il tipo mi è rimasto sul gozzo. mi presento come Enzo.


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo spero...
> 
> PS: senti ma... me lo daresti il numero del tizio di: ti bacio?
> no. è che il tipo mi è rimasto sul gozzo. mi presento come Enzo.


io cancello tutti i numeri e annego il cellulare in lavatrice.
ok non lo chiamo. non vado al bar. mi chiudo in casa


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> io cancello tutti i numeri e annego il cellulare in lavatrice.
> ok non lo chiamo. non vado al bar. mi chiudo in casa


ma che zebedei però.......


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma che zebedei però.......


già, ho acconciato di conseguenza l'avatar


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> già, ho acconciato di conseguenza l'avatar


 
e nun se pole... e non si fa così.. no no...
mai vivere in attesa... o, almeno, mai dare questa impressione...
vendi cara la pelle, cara Rita...
s'ha da vedè...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e nun se pole... e non si fa così.. no no...
> mai vivere in attesa... o, almeno, mai dare questa impressione...
> vendi cara la pelle, cara Rita...
> s'ha da vedè...


allora ho fatto così. l'sms l'ho mandato. ma a una mia amica però.
aperitivo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> allora ho fatto così. l'sms l'ho mandato. ma a una mia amica però.
> aperitivo.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> allora ho fatto così. l'sms l'ho mandato. ma a una mia amica però.
> aperitivo.


oh yes, that's right.
non per niente... ma lui deve vederti come un qualcosa di bello e non come un qualcosa a portata si mano...
a costo di farti male, scegli la linea dura: chi mi ama mi segua.


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh yes, that's right.
> non per niente... ma lui deve vederti come un qualcosa di bello e non come un qualcosa a portata si mano...
> a costo di farti male, scegli la linea dura: chi mi ama mi segua.


ok, non mi sono fatta viva e sono usciata con la mia amica.
ma perchè cavolo deve essere così?


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, non mi sono fatta viva e sono usciata con la mia amica.
> ma perchè cavolo deve essere così?








e lui? niente?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e lui? niente?


non si è visto nè sentito.
non so.
non è che io pretendo che uno poi si veda tutti i giorni.
lui è uno che lavora e che ha duemila impegni, politica, cultura, consulenze.
e una figlia. e sta parecchio male di salute, in questi giorni.
non pretendo che si veda tutti i giorni.
quando lo vedo con me si comporta BENISSIMO.
non riesco a capire dove sia il confine, se sia lui che mi trascura o se sono io così insicura da farmi mancare il terreno sotto i piedi se non mi dà il millecento per cento.
e quindi vorrei capire da voi, ma qui c'è chi mi dice che dovrei chiamarlo e chi mi dice che dovrei tenerlo sulla corda. se io in una relazione che non ha futuro, vista la situazione, devo anche sforzarmi, impormi, di tenerlo sulla corda, che senso ha?


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

nessun senso.....
io infatti ti avevo detto che al tuo posto un msg l'avrei mandato
anche solo per chiedere come stava
se ha problemi di salute e tu ne sei 
al corrente che male c'era a farlo

senza impegno
solo un semplice ciao come va? spero tu oggi stia meglio

non é una cosa impegnativa,
io lo farei per un amico 
e se non sbaglio lui per te é un tantino
più che un amico!

mah boh non so......


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

ora vado a nanna.....





non so, pensaci, anche adesso non é troppo tardi,
al limite lo legge e ti risponde domattina......


sereni sogni Rituccia


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> nessun senso.....
> io infatti ti avevo detto che al tuo posto un msg l'avrei mandato
> anche solo per chiedere come stava
> se ha problemi di salute e tu ne sei
> ...


mah, hai ragione.
e sta davvero male.
ora è tardi. i messaggi di notte tardi mi sembrano messaggi di debolezza... di cedere alla stanchezza a cose che non si vogliono fare.
i messaggi del mattino hanno tutta la forza di una volontà certa.
non c'è futuro per noi. che senso ha usare tattiche per una cosa che illunina la vita come un fulmine.
domani gli scrivo.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> non si è visto nè sentito.
> non so.
> non è che io pretendo che uno poi si veda tutti i giorni.
> lui è uno che lavora e che ha duemila impegni, politica, cultura, consulenze.
> ...


Fai quello che ti senti di fare....
Al di là di noi...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ora vado a nanna.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie (sfi)GATTA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie Anna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie Giusy 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie dere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie sherlok, oggi non ci siamo sentiti, ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie a chi mi ha tenuto compagnia in una giornata difficile
bacio.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> grazie (sfi)GATTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Rita quando vuoi....
Buonanotte!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mah, hai ragione.
> e sta davvero male.
> ora è tardi. i messaggi di notte tardi mi sembrano messaggi di debolezza... di cedere alla stanchezza a cose che non si vogliono fare.
> i messaggi del mattino hanno tutta la forza di una volontà certa.
> ...


Se non ci vedi futuro, che senso ha farsi mille paranoie?

O la prendi per come viene, alla leggera o pretendi/riconosci a te stessa e da lui un impegno diverso, vero.

Se stai in mezzo al guado non puoi poi lamentarti di bagnarti le scarpe!


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> grazie (sfi)GATTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ciao Rituccia!!!

come stai oggi??novità?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2007)

*Uomini "Ambivalent" vs. Uomini "che rassicurano"*



Rita ha detto:


> non si è visto nè sentito.
> non so.
> non è che io pretendo che uno poi si veda tutti i giorni.
> lui è uno che lavora e che ha duemila impegni, politica, cultura, consulenze.
> ...


scusami Rita per l'assenza ieri sono stata in giro e quando sono tornata mi sono persa la discussione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Senno' avrei detto sicuramente la mia!

Io ho pochissima pazienza per questo tipo di uomo (se non s'era capito), il merito n. 1 che riconosco ad un uomo (mio marito, tanto per cambiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   è la presenza INOX. Lui c'è. C'è sempre stato dal giorno 1 (e sono 16 anni). Delle mie cinque relazioni (n.d.V..: _due disgraziatamente con la stessa disgraziata persona_), solo due sono state con una persona *costante*: quella con mio marito, e quella con un altro ragazzo, di cui ho un ottimo ricordo: un altro che sarebbe stato un papabilissimo marito, tra l'altro era ricchissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , non foss'altro che era un ragazzo con problemi familiari e personali molto gravi che all'epoca, ritengo tuttora saggiamente, non mi sentii di assumere (e infatti ho saputo proprio qualche mese fa _ casi della vita - che non si è mai sposato, persa Verena....chi se lo prendeva? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  .

Comunque parametrando i comportamenti di queste due persone, l'ex ricchissimo con i problemi (la famiglia Addams incorporata) ma costante e il marito ipersolido, e gli altri due "ambivalent", mi sono resa conto di una gran bella verità.

La costanza che da' serenità in amore, a mio avviso, non è data da un comportamento appiccicoso modello "Ti chiamo 200 vv. al giorno".

Non è questo. 

Non servono 2000 chiamate zuccherine, o una presenza fisica o mediatica (sms, Msn, telefono o piccione viaggiatore) al limite dello stalkeraggio).

No.

Secondo me è qualcosa di piu' sottile e inconsapevole, direi che è un messaggio subliminale. Un qualcosa di inconscio che ti rassicura, che ti dice "Vai sicura bambina, per me nel mio cuore ci sei solo tu".

E' una presenza di un valore forte, non vorrei dire etico, ma è qualcosa di affine, un riconoscimento immediato che dal momento in cui il tuo destino incrocia quello di quella persona, TU sei la sua donna, e non esiste nessun'altra. Anche se ti chiama un'unica volta al giorno, stop, basta là, come diciamo noi in Sabaudia. Non ci sono storie. Sei solo tu nel suo cuore. Non ci sono altre, non ci sono distrazioni, non ci sono "CHissà che cavolo sta facendo, come si diverte senza di me".

Non ci sono fantastici luna park, party di sogno stile Martini a cui lui sta partecipando SENZA DI NOI.

No.

Al massimo è al capezzale di una zia novantenne con l'Alzheimer, se è senza di noi.

Anche perché l'uomo di cui sopra se ti dice che chiama chiama. Una sola volta, ma lo fa. Non ha batterie scariche. Non ritarda. Non perde numeri di telefono. Non ha riunioni che si protraggono. Non perde indirizzi. Non ha gomme che si sgonfiano. Non gli va l'alluce in corto circuito con il pollice.

Subliminale.

Tutto qui.

Bastano cinque minuti di frequentazione.

Con la pratica ho sviluppato un specie di bacchetta da rabdomante, funziona anche con le amiche. Mi raccontano del loro fidanzato, e io in tre minuti netti dico di che specie è 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se non ci vedi futuro, che senso ha farsi mille paranoie?
> 
> O la prendi per come viene, alla leggera o pretendi/riconosci a te stessa e da lui un impegno diverso, vero.
> 
> Se stai in mezzo al guado non puoi poi lamentarti di bagnarti le scarpe!


 
....e la famosa terza via?! (di trovarsi un uomo REALE tutto per sè?!?!? Non vecchio, non giovanissimo, non narciso, non cialtrone, non impegnato, non psicotico,  reale reale?!)

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....e la famosa terza via?! (di trovarsi un uomo REALE tutto per sè?!?!? Non vecchio, non giovanissimo, non narciso, non cialtrone, non impegnato, non psicotico, reale reale?!)
> 
> Bacio!


La terza via x me non esiste, ho perso la speranza parecchio tempo fa.
Rita novità?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Novembre 2007)

*Naaaa...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ....e la famosa terza via?! (di trovarsi un uomo REALE tutto per sè?!?!? Non vecchio, non giovanissimo, non narciso, non cialtrone, non impegnato, non psicotico, reale reale?!)
> 
> Bacio!


Troppo poco "tensitiva"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Troppo poco "tensitiva"...


Mica capito. Spiega!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica capito. Spiega!


Mi associo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Novembre 2007)

*La terza via...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica capito. Spiega!





Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi associo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non creerebbe l'effetto struggimento, c'è o ci fa, mi chiama o non mi chiama, non m'importa più di tanto o m'importa tanto....

L'impressione è che in questa fase Rita abbia bisogno non di amore, ma di adrenalina, di una continua tensione....non si sa bene verso chi o cosa, ma l'importante è che ci sia...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non creerebbe l'effetto struggimento, c'è o ci fa, mi chiama o non mi chiama, non m'importa più di tanto o m'importa tanto....
> 
> L'impressione è che in questa fase Rita abbia bisogno non di amore, ma di adrenalina, di una continua tensione....non si sa bene verso chi o cosa, ma l'importante è che ci sia...


 
In questa fase?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













A Fedi' Rita c'ha 38 anni. Sta per suonare la campana a morte dell'ovetto alla coque, detto brutalmente.

Se sta fase non la supera in fretta..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non creerebbe l'effetto struggimento, c'è o ci fa, mi chiama o non mi chiama, non m'importa più di tanto o m'importa tanto....
> 
> L'impressione è che in questa fase Rita abbia bisogno non di amore, ma di adrenalina, di una continua tensione....non si sa bene verso chi o cosa, ma l'importante è che ci sia...


Intendi che la tensione effetto collaterale dell'amore può essere una sostituta o un'alternativa dell'amore o può essere confusa con l'amore?
O forse che è comunque qualcosa che dà senso al quotidiano?
Ma non è quello che fanno tanti amanti?


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendi che la tensione effetto collaterale dell'amore può essere una sostituta o un'alternativa dell'amore o può essere confusa con l'amore?
> O forse che è comunque qualcosa che dà senso al quotidiano?
> Ma non è quello che fanno tanti amanti?


Come si fa a distinguere questo bisogno di "tensione" dal bisogno effettivo della persona che pensiamo di amare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come si fa a distinguere questo bisogno di "tensione" dal bisogno effettivo della persona che pensiamo di amare?


Si distingue dal fatto che più che l'essere amati ci interessa amare e lo stare bene e il bene dell'altro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per questo credo poco all'amore degli amanti: chi ama non vorrebbe mai mettere l'altro in un disastro come è l'adulterio...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendi che la tensione effetto collaterale dell'amore può essere una sostituta o un'alternativa dell'amore o può essere confusa con l'amore?
> O forse che è comunque qualcosa che dà senso al quotidiano?
> Ma non è quello che fanno tanti amanti?


La seconda che hai detto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E anche la terza non è molto lontana dalla realtà!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Premettendo che nel caso di Rita non è che lei stessa parli mai di amore verso bas & co.

Leggendo poi del non meritarsi un amore "sano" perchè secondo lei non lo meriterebbe nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    questa tensione diviene un ottimo surrogato, un qualcosa per sentirsi almeno apprezzate per quel poco che (rita) pensa di dare e meritare.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> grazie (sfi)GATTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 buongiorno cara....passato bene il w.e.??


----------

